# republican weak diversion



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This nails it.....

I had yet another sleepless night last night. It was awful. I woke up at about 1:30 and just couldn't get back to sleep again. You'll hear me yawning uncontrollably today on the show. Not good radio, but whatchagonnado?

And what kept me awake? Well ... I'm sure you're like me. At night, when the mind is otherwise cleared of the flotsam and jetsam of everyday life, those problems that really count, I mean those just awful and terrible problems you have, will come visiting ---- with a vengeance. So last night I'm lying there when suddenly I'm shocked by the realization that somewhere, perhaps even within a ten-mile radius of my home, my sanctuary, there might be two men or two women who truly love each other lying in their own bed as they sleep. Then ... this horrible thought. What if they wanted to get married? Well .. that was it for me. I should have just gone ahead and gotten up to start the day about four hours early. I spent the rest of the night worrying about the devastating impact on my own marriage and on my career that would surely follow if two gays or two lesbians were actually allowed to engage in some ceremony to show their live and lifetime devotion to one another. Why, I'm just not sure I could go on! What would be the purpose in life if two homosexuals were actually allowed to make that kind of commitment to each other?

Fortunately, help is on the way. Today we're going to have a big time presidential speech from the Rose Garden today at 1:00. Frankly, I'm surprised they didn't plant a garden of pansies just for this incredible event. President Bush is going to set all of our minds at ease by coming out strongly for some sort of a Constitutional Amendment to ban gay marriage. We've needed this for such a long time. I think that it is perfectly fitting for us to use the United States Constitution, a document that is dedicated to the preservation of our inalienable rights, to tell a certain specific group of people what they cannot do, rather than tell the government what it cannot do.

We don't need tax reform. :******:

We don't need an end to earmark pork spending in Congress. :******:

We don't need smaller government and school choice. :******:

We don't need to real reform that would put medical care back into the competitive marketplace. :******:

We need none of those things. All is fine! :******: :******:

*What we need is a Constitutional Amendment that will keep two people who love each other, but who we don't consider to be normal -- not by our standards anyway -- to marry.*

I know I'll sleep better tonight. :eyeroll:

KICK THE REPUBLICANS OUT OF OFFICE they have lost their minds


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bobm:

What would your thoughts be on allowing gays or lesbians to marry, but incorporate a "sin tax"? They still get to do it, but infringe a small fee.

Just curious what the ramifications would be on that.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Seems like a huge waste of time huh?? I agree we definately have better things to worry about.

Although I find it rather repulsive...I could care less what rights homosexuals have. Just as long as I dont have to look at it. YYYUUUUCCKK!!!  Just thinking about it sends shivers up my spine.

I say give them all the rights they want. Maybe then they will shut up and we wont have to watch all their "gay pride" crap.... uke:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Gays getting married-They should never let that happen.Why teach our kids that it is alright to be a ****.The media and MTV is already trying to make it cool to be gay.If its alright to be gay, then they might as well make it alright to lie,cheat,steal,rape,murder.Being homosexual is not OK,its sin of the worst kind.We have to put our foot down somewhere.Just weeks ago a child molester got off with three months probation because the guy was short and the judge didn't think he would make it in prison.Its scary what this world is coming to.I also can't beleive they are letting gays adopt kids uke: This is sickening to say the least.As far as what Jiffy said about giving them what they want-terrible idea-The last thing I want to see is for being gay to be acceptible.Where are the morals in this country?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't think gays should marry, marriage is between a man and a woman, dito ofr gay adption but civil unions and legal relationships are fine with me.

My point of the post was its a waste of time and a diversion from the real issues that Bush is letting us down on, pure politics. :eyeroll:

I don't think that gay relationship issues matter one way or the other, and most gays don't either lots of them are good decent people that life their lives without all the fanfare that the leftist liberals among them embarass them with.

Unfortunately that vocal minority is the focus of most peoples image of them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bob, I understood your point...you could of made it with alot of other issues. It just happened to be this one. I see at least boondocks "bit" on it...... :wink:

Moral Police....they will break your door down!!! Damn gays.... :evil: They are worse than the terroists!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just kidding.I love happy people. :wink:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It is nothing but a diversion and attempt for Shrub to re-gain support from the conservative right. Not to highjack this thread, but the gay marriage debate has never made sense to me.

Conservative Christians oppose gay marriage or civil unions from a religious context, citing the Bible for rationale. For them, the debate is religious.

Advocates of gay marriage or civil unions argue that we should have separation of church and state, and we cannot prevent a civil union based on religious beliefs. In other words, this is a civil liberty issue, not a religious issue.

*This brings me to an obvious question: why does the government allow or disallow any marriages at all? *

As a Christian, I can tell you that I consider myself married because it was a religious event, not solely because I received a marriage license. Why should the government need to justify any marriage, heterosexual or otherwise? What if the government had a policy of issuing marriage licenses for all civil unions or none at all?

Just some food for thought


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> This brings me to an obvious question: why does the government allow or disallow any marriages at all?


because like it or not there are lots of legal issues like children , property rights ect associated with marriage that have to be governed by the rule of law and not some church or crackpot minister (how many of those have we seen).

without the rule of law women would be abused in bad marriages.


----------

